# Bored out of my mind



## PrairieCraft (May 14, 2011)

I fell off of my horse a couple days ago and sprained my ankle.  Haven't been able to go to work the past couple days and have been spending a lot of time on the couch with my stupid foot up.  It sounds like it would be nice and relaxing but omg I'm going to lose my mind just sitting here.  I've already spent all of my extra soap money and have 3 different FO orders on the way.  I want to soap or clean or go outside and garden with my husband or something!!  

So, I'm sitting here looking around on etsy for creative ideas and to see if anyone else out there is already doing things that I'm considering.  Usually, yes, they are.  Normally what other people do doesn't bother me as long as it doesn't impact me and I know people on the forum gripe about soap sellers and their untruthful marketing campaigns all the time.  So much that it seems we would all be desensitized to it.  

But, I'll be damned if there aren't people out there who will just throw something together and stick an outrageous claim on it to sell their crap product.  (if you have to lie about it, it's crap)  I am an overly critical, picky nut who obsesses about the details.  It just kills me to see an idea that could be good done all half-assed by someone just looking to make a buck.  There is almost no theme that exists that someone hasn't used already and if they're doing it very well then it is fun to see and if they aren't they're just taking away from the efforts of someone with more devotion to the craft.  

Natural and organic are marketing ploys that we have all talked about til we're blue in the face.  Not listing ingredients is something most of us agree is bad practice.  Making claims about your product and it's healing abilities are something we know is wrong.  Why does it still get my blood boiling to come across this stuff in peoples etsy shops?!  

I just found a lady (and she even displays a pic of herself!) who is claiming that her very plain and uninteresting soaps which appear to be MP (nothing against the MP artisans out there who do fabulous work but a lot of the stuff for sale is just a little color and FO in a mold without anything to make it stand out) she says that her soaps contain *anti-aging* vitamins and minerals!!  What?!  Do people really fall for this?
Then she doesn't even list what these ingredients are.  Maybe we should all be making fountain of youth magic soap.  Is there even a way to stand out among all the other soapers while being truthful?  Do these people who make claims like this really believe it themselves?  I had to stop looking.  Just makes me think of Krissy's experience with the soaper at the farmers market who didn't know wth kind of soap she was making and selling.  There are some people who would sell you whatever they can without a care for quality and then the people who really do care about quality are so concerned about having a good product that they aren't even selling theirs at all.

Ignorance is bliss and sometimes I wish I was.  It seems like an easier path to take sometimes.

Sorry for the rant I have way too much energy to sit for days and normally find much more constructive and positive ways to release it but I'm feeling like being a crabby beeotch right now.


----------



## Hazel (May 14, 2011)

Amazing! Well, if her MP soap contains anti-aging vitamins & minerals then my CP will not only prevent aging, it will also reduce cellulite and take out the trash. So there!   

I can't imagine anyone believing this but then again... :roll: 

I'm sorry to hear you're laid up with a bum ankle. I hope it heals quickly before you go completely insane. BTW, I don't think you're a crabby beeotch. I rant about the same stuff.


----------



## Chay (May 14, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> my CP will not only prevent aging, it will also reduce cellulite and take out the trash.


Hazel, you don't live far from me. I am definately coming over to pick up a bar...lol


----------



## Hazel (May 14, 2011)

Chay said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's true. Some people will believe anything that's written online.


----------



## ToniD (May 14, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Chay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

Hey, can you share that recipe, Hazel?


----------



## Hazel (May 14, 2011)

ToniD said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure! Just let me get my notes. (rummage...rummage). Oh darn it! Toni, I'm sorry but the cat ate it. Crap! Now I'll never be an etsy seller.  :cry:


----------



## soapbuddy (May 14, 2011)

I no longer go there if I'm looking for a product that I would want to use. I got tired at looking all these outrageous claims. Did you know that there is (or maybe was now) a lady that sold a product that would heal HIV positive people? No wonder the government wants to regulate all of us. It's people like her that give the rest of us that follow the rules a bad name.


----------



## BakingNana (May 15, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> ToniD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!  Did the cat eat the soap?  Now you did it...the cat will live forever!!  Hey, another ETSY marketing possiblity.  OMG, I need sleep.  

Prairie, sorry about your ankle, but I'm sure glad the fall wasn't any worse than a sprained ankle.  Sending wishes for speedy healing so you can get back in the saddle, so to speak!


----------



## Hazel (May 15, 2011)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> LOL!  Did the cat eat the soap?  Now you did it...the cat will live forever!!  Hey, another ETSY marketing possiblity.



No, the cat just ate the recipe. But that does bring up the intriguing idea of getting the cat to eat the soap. Then I'd have long living, lean cat to take out the trash. Hmm...maybe I could get to open an etsy store. The cat could write a testimonial on the wonderful benefits of my anti-aging, cellulite reducing and waste management soap. I can add a picture of the cat which would show how fantastic this soap is for the skin. It's a great marketing gimmick. Wouldn't this pic make you want a bar?


----------



## PrairieCraft (May 15, 2011)

Hazel you're on a roll today.  Waste management soap!    I might be suckered into buying your celluite soap, though. :wink: 

Thanks for the well wishes, soapbuddy.  I'm trying to heal it up quickly.  Little arnica oil massage, lot of RICE and ibuprofin.  My instructor made me get back on right after the fall but I had to miss my next ride.  I'll be so bummed if I can't ride this week.  I missed the past month worth of rides, while I moved my office into a new space and took a vacation.  Riding is as big or bigger of an obsession than soap, you just can't stay up all hours of the night riding.


----------



## Hazel (May 15, 2011)

Whoops! I'm sorry I hijacked your thread. 

Did the doctor say how long you needed to stay off your ankle?


----------



## PrairieCraft (May 15, 2011)

You didn't hijack it at all.  Without your humorous input this would have just been a sad sorry rant.

I didn't go to the Dr.      Not a fan, they are normally a waste of time, telling you what you already know, discounting anything that you want to add and acting like they're the be all end all in the knowledge and care of your body.  If I had broken something or needed stitches I would have reluctantly let someone drag me in.  The last time I went (other than for my yearly) my husband had to make an appointment, drag me out to the car and into the Drs.  He keeps telling me I need an xray but I'm sure it isn't broken so whats the point.  I grew up with a nurse for a mother and her motto was, "you'll live".  I think it rubbed off.


----------



## Hazel (May 15, 2011)

Are you soaking it in Epsom salts? The salts helped me the last time I sprained my ankle and then I kept it wrapped in an ace bandage.


----------



## PrairieCraft (May 15, 2011)

It's so funny that I have it in a bucket of hot water, a third a container of epsom salt and some lemongrass eo that my wonderful husband just set up for me.  I've kept it wrapped and elevated, iced on and off and it feels fine when I'm just sitting here.  The bruising is crazy and it feels fine to massage it but tender to have any pressure on.  I've never had a boo boo like this before, it's my first real injury.      I'm not sure how long I should baby it.  This is day four, I'm tempted to just get up and walk around on it but I'm still hobbling around because I'm concerned I might make it worse.  How long did yours have you down for?  Did you start using it again while it was still sore?  I've been doing a lot of ROM movements since right after it was injured and am determined to limit the amount of scarring and loss of flexibility by not babying it too much.


----------



## Hazel (May 15, 2011)

If you can, stay off of it a little longer until you can really put your weight on it. Otherwise, you'll continue having problems with it. I couldn't stay off of mine so it took a couple of weeks before the pain sort of went away and I wasn't limping as much. Since I messed up the ankle and wasn't able to let it heal properly, I still have occasional flare-ups where the ankle aches and I start limping to relieve the pressure.


----------



## BakingNana (May 15, 2011)

Ya, what Hazel said.  My son turned his ankle jumping off of a tank in Iraq several years ago.  They made him stay off of it, RICE it, and use crutches for 6 weeks, but to this day it aches occasionally and still swells if he PT's it too much.  (That's physical training, not physical therapy -- Marine Corps, u know!).  And I get what you mean about drs.  Most of them seem like they are just reciting a text book and don't even seem to connect with you at all.  Wasted my fair share of money on some.

Hazel, that cat photo made my day!!


----------



## Hazel (May 15, 2011)

Isn't if funny looking? My sister sent it to me but I cropped it to remove the text. I thought its expression and it being a hairless cat was so appropriate to the discussion.


----------



## calico21 (May 16, 2011)

ROFLMAO! I'm so unbelievably glad I came across this,needed a good laugh.
Sorry it came at the cost of your ankle, but it sounds like you are doing everything right. Hope it heals soon. I wouldn't dream of touting my soap like that but it makes me wonder if I'll ever sell mine. How do you compete when someone says "well that persons soap does this"


----------



## Tabitha (May 16, 2011)

(deleted by me, saving idea for later)


----------



## Tabitha (May 16, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> I fell off of my horse a couple days ago and sprained my ankle.  Haven't been able to go to work the past couple days and have been spending a lot of time on the couch with my stupid foot up.  It sounds like it would be nice and relaxing but omg I'm going to lose my mind just sitting here.  I've already spent all of my extra soap money and have 3 different FO orders on the way.  I want to soap or clean or go outside and garden with my husband or something!!
> 
> So, I'm sitting here looking around on etsy for creative ideas and to see if anyone else out there is already doing things that I'm considering.  Usually, yes, they are.  Normally what other people do doesn't bother me as long as it doesn't impact me and I know people on the forum gripe about soap sellers and their untruthful marketing campaigns all the time.  So much that it seems we would all be desensitized to it.
> 
> ...



Fountain of youth would make a nice soap shop name/theme- w/o the claims of coarse!


----------



## Tabitha (May 16, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I no longer go there if I'm looking for a product that I would want to use. I got tired at looking all these outrageous claims. Did you know that there is (or maybe was now) a lady that sold a product that would heal HIV positive people? No wonder the government wants to regulate all of us. It's people like her that give the rest of us that follow the rules a bad name.



OMG! I hope someone locked her up. You know there must be laws againts that. Isn't it considered practicing medicine w/o a license?


----------



## soapbuddy (May 16, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't been back to her site after that, so I don't know what happened to her. Her claim is way beyond cosmetic. Yes, that is a medical claim and no she wasn't a doctor. At least not from what I could see or read in her store.


----------



## Hazel (May 17, 2011)

I liked your comment of "wash yer' butt & what more do you really expect out of a bar of soap anyway.... " It made me laugh.

Go ahead and run with it, Tabitha. You could have a lot of fun lampooning some of the more outrageous or idiotic claims.    I just don't want to see you get in trouble with the FDA. You might be skating on thin ice if they don't have a sense of humor.


----------



## krissy (May 17, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> It's so funny that I have it in a bucket of hot water, a third a container of epsom salt and some lemongrass eo that my wonderful husband just set up for me.  I've kept it wrapped and elevated, iced on and off and it feels fine when I'm just sitting here.  The bruising is crazy and it *feels fine to massage* it but tender to have any pressure on.  I've never had a boo boo like this before, it's my first real injury.      I'm not sure how long I should baby it.  This is day four, I'm tempted to just get up and walk around on it but I'm still hobbling around because I'm concerned I might make it worse.  How long did yours have you down for?  Did you start using it again while it was still sore?  I've been doing a lot of ROM movements since right after it was injured and am determined to limit the amount of scarring and loss of flexibility by not babying it too much.



watch out for massaging the bruises, you could push a blood clot into your blood system. when i went to school ( massage therapy) there was a bruise on my leg that was deep and the teacher wouldn't let them massage anywhere near my bruise. said it could kill me. 


 :shock:


----------



## PrairieCraft (May 17, 2011)

Hi Krissy.  Thanks, I'm an LMT too.  I'm doing very light fingertip pressure massage with no depth into the tissue.


----------

